# Teeth, Teeth, too many Teeth!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

For all of us with Pups in the Teething stage, I found this photo on Red Dog Ranch V's Facebook page.
Fergy looks just like this now. I would have been worried, had I not seen this post that said it is completely normal, and the baby tooth WILL come out on it's own, with out the help from the VET.
I just wanted to share, because he actually has lost one of the baby canine teeth now... Just one to go!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy had teeth just like that ....2 extra fangs, the vet took them out removed them for me when she was being spayed .... she has not had any trouble since..


----------



## BobK (Jun 4, 2013)

Our boy Csaba was exactly like the photo and wala at 5 and a half months they were both gone to my great relief as I now no longer have scabs all over my arms from his shark attacks.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting. 

I remember Ginger's upper canines took forever to fall out! Actually I had to help them a little bit. I was worried because I kept reading that retained canines can cause problems and might have to be removed by surgery. So, I would try to wiggle it every few days and try to play games with her that would involve using the front of her mouth. Like kicking the soccer ball around and she would carry it in her front teeth. The upper right tooth started bleeding one day while playing with my husband and he grabbed it and pulled because it was hanging loose. But the last one took about another two weeks of the same routine before it started losening up. It started bleeding one day when playing with the soccer ball and it looked funny. When I pulled at it, HALF the tooth came out and half of it remained. It had split when we were playing! I am sure infection can set in very easy in a case like this. So, I waited until monday, ( it was saturday when it split) and I wiggled at it every chance I could and Monday morning I pulled at it with a tissue and the rest came out! I believe she was 8 months old when the last tooth came out.


----------

